# Myth? The more tweeters a speaker has the better?



## Kiwi_Jonno (Apr 22, 2013)

Many 6x9's are 2-way design, some even 3-way with a "super tweeter" for high freq.

But 5 way???

6X9 5 WAY 400W COAXIAL SPEAKER BY JB.lab

Interestingly, you don't usually see any home Hi Fi stereos with a 2nd tweeter even, I don't think I've seen 3 tweeters... 4 is just crazy?

Note - most likely the biggest "tweeter" is actually doing a more mid-high freq but still the point remains!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Most coaxes with more than one HF element=junk.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

benny said:


> Most coaxes with more than one HF element=junk.


x 2000

anything more than a coax is mostly junk. 3,4,5 way just have different size tweeters all in one assembly. pointless.


----------



## stefenboy (Sep 26, 2007)

Depends I guess cause wouldnt you have to split more of the power to all the other small tweeters? Wouldnt that reduce the performance of the 3+ way speakers? I think a regular 2 way system is all that is needed in a coaxial speaker.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Ill take those because....a 5 way has to be better than a 4 or 3 way. A 400 watt speaker has to be better than a 300 watt speaker or less. 

That's how most measure quality and performance.


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

The Pioneer TS-A1684R speakers my Subaru came with (Canadian market upgrade vs horrible factory speakers) are 4-way 6.5" coaxial. Weird.










While it's not bad, it's certainly not any better than other 2-way coaxials I've heard.


----------



## svnuss (May 13, 2013)

Some of the top SQ don't even us tweeters.


----------



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

Peep this 8 way haha









Walmart Mobile


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jesus christ almighty....

That's the holy grail of SQ right there baby! Four of those in the rear deck and a pair of Funky Pup 15s... **** man it doesn't get any better.

Escort your JL and PPI to the nearest trash can!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Nothingface5384 said:


> Peep this 8 way haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wiping blood from my ears just looking at that photo


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Jesus christ almighty....
> 
> That's the holy grail of SQ right there baby! Four of those in the rear deck and a pair of Funky Pup 15s... **** man it doesn't get any better.
> 
> Escort your JL and PPI to the nearest trash can!


Not the trash can ........send it to me I'll pay the shipping and take it off your hands. 

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I remember back in 1989 when I first got into car audio and was looking thru the Crutchfield catalog that I wanted the 4 way speakers as they had a higher frequency response so that naturally meant they would sound better.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

boston acoustic used to do dual tweeters on their 6x9s, but they were just parallel, same size soft-domes. a 2way, but with dual tweeters.
One of the fleamarket brands used to make a "1000Watt" 10way coaxial. rediculous junk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Pair Aura Sound RPM Stage 2 6900 6 x 9" Car Speakers New | eBay


it's not often you'll see neo-radial By Nines, and BNIB?


like a hen's tooth...

and there's a Stage 2 amp out there that would go perfectly with it.


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

I only like 3 ways that involve me, 2 women and a Jacuzzi. 

Seriously, though, my son has a pair of Cadence Xenith series 6x9's in the rear dash of his '02 Cavalier and they sound damn good for what they are. 










They are the only ones I've heard that sound good, though.


----------



## mr. fusion (Jan 10, 2013)

I can say I am guilty of the "more is better" philosophy of car audio, back in 1988 I just HAD to have a pair of 500 watt 5 way Sparkomatic 6x's, boy was I stupid, lol

The best sounding pair of 6x's I have ever heard was some 60 watt Alpine 2ways


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I was walking out of the auto section at Walmart last night and someone had a set of some kind of 3 4 or 5 way speakers playing at high volume. The hi's were unbearable and ear piercing. 

And to think I actually thought that I could not hear above 15K or 16K anymore. Boy those extra tweeters proved me wrong.


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

My 1990 Miata came with a set of 6in four way walmart sony specials installed. After using the treble reducer on my iPod and turning the highs on the head unit down 3db they sound ok. There actually does seem to be something to having several smaller drivers when listening so far off axis. The imaging is supurb and it sounds like the small 2in midrange is being brought in not far north of 400 or 500hz meaning there are no major dips off axis. And at 94db sensitivity they manage to be able to be heard when the top is down.

Now I just need to do something about the 8in RF punches installed free air in the rear deck... They are not happy.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

The best 6x9s I have had were a set of blaupunkt 2 ways with a treated paper cone and a soft dome tweeter. Not saying they were the best speakers ever, but they sounded better than all the other 6x9s (and 6.5 coaxs) I've had. Good bass response that went pretty low for coaxs and the mids and highs were respectable too. All the 3 way speakers I've had (usually entry level or low end mid grade) were lacking midrange and the highs weren't great.


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

What? No pics???

And, personally, I like the term "Pentaxial speaker"...


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Anything beyond a coax is marketing b.s. and that tweet better not be made of mylar.


----------

